# Auratus breeding...how often and how many?



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I am new to PDF's, I was just wondering how often D Auratus lay eggs and how many do you get in every clutch? How many survive to adulthood?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Both of my morphs will lay about every 5 days.
My six points will most often lay a 5-7 egg clutch...>95% survive.
T+b auratus lay 5-11 egg clutches, and about 66% of them make it.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have read that some people say that their frogs lay eggs around a certain time every year, does this mean that they only lay eggs for a certain amount of time every year? Do they lay eggs for a month out of the year and then stop? How many frogs do your frogs normally produce every year that grow to be frogletts that you could sell?
Thanks, Curt


----------

